# Our pet pigeons mate died last night.



## JuniorsMom (May 2, 2006)

Our pet pigeon's mate died last night. What can we do to help him get through this. He is a white king and a wonderful pet. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry.
Do you have any idea of might have happened? Was he also a pet?
My concern is he might have had a disease which he could transmit to your pet.
Your pet is most likely sad and lonely now, so just be there for her, if she likes to be petted and held and cuddle, do so, and talk to her. She'll get over it eventually.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum although I'm sorry its under these circumstances. What I would do is give your surviving pigeon a lot of attention and affection. Feed him special treats like safflour seed. I would also consider getting him another mate. They truly know and I have often thought, grieve over the death of a mate. We lost one of our pets last fall. His mate has just now found another. They're like us - it just takes time.

One thing I always recommend is that if the surviving pigeon was not with the one that died when it died, is to actually show it the dead pigeon so it will know.

You're probably pretty sad too. Best wishes.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

JuniorsMom said:


> Our pet pigeon's mate died last night. What can we do to help him get through this. He is a white king and a wonderful pet. Thank you for your help.


I'm so sorry to hear that your pet male pigeon died, It is such a heartbreak for you as well as the hen.

First you should have the hen examined to make sure she is fine, have a fecal done.

Second, I think you should talk to her and tell her what happened. Sounds strange, but they need to know. 

Third, spend lots of time with her, and give special treats, as Maggie said.

Fourth, after some time, you might get her another mate so she is not lonely. Make sure to isolate for several weeks.


----------



## JuniorsMom (May 2, 2006)

*Thank You!*

Thank you all for your help. One clarification, Junior is the male and he is the survivor. His mate Fancy was a female and she is the one that died last night. We rescued Junior from a busy street about 2 and a half years ago. He was very sick and the vet did not think he would survive but survive he did. He became so attached to us that he would cry every time we would leave the house so we knew he needed a friend. We found Fancy at a bird store all alone in a cage and decided to bring her home. We think she may have been an older bird. She never laid any eggs. But they were very happy together. You could tell all day she was not feeling well. She was panting and her behind was puffed like she had to poop, which she did and it all looked fine. When my husband got home he and our 7 year old daughter checked her out and when he was putting her back in the cage she had a heart attack and died in his hands. It was all very traumatic for the both of them. You said to get him another mate. How long do we wait to find one? These were our only two pigeons so we will have to find another. Do we get another king again or is any pigeon ok? Thanks again.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the clarification.
How sad Fancy's passing was. Even though she never laid eggs, it is possible she was egg bound from the suptoms you are describing, it also could be other things, of course. Guess we will never know now.

Give it a couple of weeks and then you can look for another friend for Junior. It doesn't have to be a King, he will be happy with any girl pigeon.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*JuniorsMom*

I am very sorry for your loss! I'm sure you will be able to find a good mate! There is a pigeons for adoption site that you could check out unless there is a source near you.

Best of everything and let us know what happens!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

i'm sorry to hear about the that 

if a pigeon looses its mate, what is its behaviour usually like? does it mourn by cooing?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Now, that we know it was the female that died, it is very likely she had some issues going on related to the oviduct, and infection, based on her being older, and the fact that she never laid an egg before and the symptoms you describe.

I would wait a little bit, give it some time, and then get Junior a new friend. He needs a little time to adjust and grieve. I think males go thru the grieving process much quicker then hens, so a few weeks or so ought to do it.


----------

